# good news for me hopefully getting better



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

So i applied for border patrol and i made it past the first stage of eliminations after reciving my test date and study guide

and i am also in the process of applying for the colorado rangers as a volunteer peace officer


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Super ! WE really need guys like you in important positions.

Can you run for congress ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

yes i can though i think the left would have an absolute stroke if i ran due to the fact that i think every non felon should own a gun and be trained with it sorta like the swiss you dont get welfare with out a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good reason like a disability, if you murder rape or other heinouse crimes you go to the head of the line for the chair, if you are an illegal we seize your belongings and ship your but back were you came from, there will be a nationwide CCW permit and it will supercede all state laws and to top it all off taxes will be cut and bonuses given to businesses that come back to the us to do there business and unions with few exceptions will be castrated

that is my plan for a better america lol
oh yeah and the borders will be locked down except at POE


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

CO204yoter said:


> yes i can though i think the left would have an absolute stroke if i ran due to the fact that i think every non felon should own a gun and be trained with it sorta like the swiss you dont get welfare with out a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* good reason like a disability, if you murder rape or other heinouse crimes you go to the head of the line for the chair, if you are an illegal we seize your belongings and ship your but back were you came from, there will be a nationwide CCW permit and it will supercede all state laws and to top it all off taxes will be cut and bonuses given to businesses that come back to the us to do there business and unions with few exceptions will be castrated
> 
> that is my plan for a better america lol
> oh yeah and the borders will be locked down except at POE


 You need an education on unions, I am a member of Local #112 Boilermakers out of Mobile. Remember this saying I saw on a hard hat--its true blue. "Skilled labor isnt cheap--Cheap labor isnt skilled" Unions arent a problem, its misconceptions and fomentation that people buy into. They provide good livings and benefits (Major medical, Dental, Presription, Vision, and an automatic Life Insurance Policy) all rolled into the package of course. The reason big business doesnt want that, is because they want to use young workers till retirement age or when they are worn out then throw them to the curb with no retirement or even fire them right before they reach retirement. Unions you get your retirement PERIOD--with qualifying hours worked and age requirements of course--but its guaranteed. Non union is a crap shoot, and nothing in return for their dedicated service and loyalty other than maybe a gold watch. Unions offer a retirement, annuity, and for a charge continued insurance coverage. Unions set the standard by which ALL similar NON-Union craft wages are determined. We are the benchmark. We are also certifiably trained through indoctrinated apprenticeship programs accredited by the U.S department of Labor--and it has to be so in order to even be considered a TRUE apprenticeship. You dont get the same quality of worker who comes in any non union profession learning by showing them the ropes as they go. A Union graduate apprentice has the ability to start a job without over the shoulder supervision and for the most part gets it right the first time and all newly graduated apprentices work with a seasoned member to boot. I love it when we come to a plant where we used to be, then bean counters let NON-Union come in and send us away. After about 2 years they(non union) get the pink slip because the customer realizes that yes it might cost more for union labor, but its done right the first time--also rework is inherently much more expensive the second go round. Some companies only do re-work simply because the money made is so much more than new work. So before you go on about unions dig a little deeper than superficial perceptions and do your own thinking, not just what you read or hear on tv. It is always biased against us--if you want to know about a Union go join one--if you want to talk about hunters do some hunting. If the Unions go then we might as well not even have a border patrol and let them ultimately get what they (the rich--big business)want (aliens)---a.k.a --cheap labor who does anything for nothing because their economy is crap and them being here working, will make ours crap as well. Lastly--the more you make the more you spend, thats basic economics in a nutshell--and its money spent in your community. If you make minimum wage your community will have a minimum wage proliferation --its a vicious circle that is only broken through education --College, Trade schools, Union Apprenticeship,--NOT HIGH SCHOOL . We are skilled, hard working, professional, and lastly you get what you pay for--bottom line. And I think politicians should be castrated.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

if you noticed i said unions with some exceptions theunions i mean to castrate are the ones that strangle the companies they are dealing with like sieu and uaw not unions like electricians boilermakers fire and police

unions like sieu and uaw have pretty much ruind manufacturing and hostelry for there greed

I have no problem or issue with truly skilled workers such as your self


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I too was union for many years.... Local 1... IBEW out of MO. Can't get much more union than that. I don't believe in unions though. I am open to the argument, but the very fact that people argue that they NEED a union, is proof enough that unions are a problem.

Do we not have enough faith in our own skills to stand up and fight for what we're good at? We're either good at what we do, or we suck. Real simple. All those years being union, I learned the good guys got screwed, and the incompetent people were supported by the unions and allowed to keep their jobs. My wife learned the same in her union job. Tons of slackers, gaming the system while the good guys did all the work.

Skilled workers don't need a mafia born "union" to stand up for them. They stand on their own.... and prove their own worth. Period.

Hate me if you want to... maybe I am bitter after YEARS of propping up the losers who could not fend for themselves. I got real sick of holding up companies full of people who claimed they were the "highest paid wire pullers in the industry" (ie, did little work, for max pay).

I think this country would be better off with LESS unions, and MORE motivated people who are worth their weight. A little less talk, and a lot more action.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> I think politicians should be castrated.


I'm with you there... sort of. We wouldn't have to pay to castrate them, if we didn't let them in to begin with.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I believe in unions about as much as I believe in welfare. They are one in the same...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unions certainly HAD their place. They may still be needed in a few instances but for the most part they are keeping a lot of slugs working for top dollar(no offense A22).I've no doubt that the unions train people to do jobs, with the money they take from your paycheck. I was UAW at one time (also UMW, Teamsters, Plumbers and Pipefitters) and saw them protect a guys job after his grandma died four times in a year.... after he would clock in at 7:00 and clock out at 7:06(going home early) other days he would show up at 3:15 and clock out at 3:30(showing up late) both of these offenses could be repeated three times in a six month period and had a six month life span(he could repeat it every six months). The four grandma's still makes me chuckle.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a dull rusty knife if you would like to borrow it for your local politician. Anyone?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I have a dull rusty knife if you would like to borrow it for your local politician. Anyone?


Only if you drop it in some fresh yote scat first!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Unions certainly HAD their place. They may still be needed in a few instances but for the most part they are keeping a lot of slugs working for top dollar(no offense A22).I've no doubt that the unions train people to do jobs, with the money they take from your paycheck. I was UAW at one time (also UMW, Teamsters, Plumbers and Pipefitters) and saw them protect a guys job after his grandma died four times in a year.... after he would clock in at 7:00 and clock out at 7:06(going home early) other days he would show up at 3:15 and clock out at 3:30(showing up late) both of these offenses could be repeated three times in a six month period and had a six month life span(he could repeat it every six months). The four grandma's still makes me chuckle.


No doubt, and take Noel Feather--an (at the time) upstanding pillar of the bowhunting community. Found guilty of shooting a Bull Elk in a National Park no less and taking pictures etc.. as though it were a legitimate guided hunt! It still doesnt make it the normal behavior of all hunters does it? And there are more examples--but you cant label everyone else at the expense of a few.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I too was union for many years.... Local 1... IBEW out of MO. Can't get much more union than that. I don't believe in unions though. I am open to the argument, but the very fact that people argue that they NEED a union, is proof enough that unions are a problem.
> 
> Do we not have enough faith in our own skills to stand up and fight for what we're good at? We're either good at what we do, or we suck. Real simple. All those years being union, I learned the good guys got screwed, and the incompetent people were supported by the unions and allowed to keep their jobs. My wife learned the same in her union job. Tons of slackers, gaming the system while the good guys did all the work.
> 
> ...


Spot on Chris same goes for over here!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I'm with everyone on this one, no further comment.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez.... We should all be slapped....Congrats Jason!!. My apologies

Except for Brian, He took the time to give a pat on the back.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

no worries guys it all in fun for the most part


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with the rangers position as well.

Actually i find it sad that we hijacked your thread before we took a moment to congratulate you for making it past the first round and wishing you the best on applying with the Rangers.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

its all good i am the one that hijacked my own thread


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Jason good luck.


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats Man!!! Good Luck with the rest of the process. Hopefully you will not have to move to much. Hey I hear the Canadian's can get out of control sometimes. Just Kidding So if you want to see goods country the UP of Michigan has border patrol. Plus Michigan is working on getting a Moose season open up here.

Congrats Again.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats and good luck in all your endeavors, whatever you do.


----------

